# Regclean Pro



## jasper1605 (Feb 23, 2011)

Do any of you know if Regclean Pro actually works at speeding up a system?  

Is it pretty much the safe effect as just reinstalling win7 without the hassle of having to reinstall all of my programs?


----------



## francis511 (Feb 24, 2011)

Don`t pay for a reg cleaner. There are LOTS of free ones. They help stability more than speed imo.


----------



## erixx (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah, and they help mostly subjectively not in reality, they call it placebo.

Of course in some case the reg is badly f..  up and need cleansing... but only if you abused the system seriously... I mean, not gaming or just working does that, it would mainly occur after installing, uninstalling, 10 times and messing with file associations, with many programs of the same type, like CAD or design, or video editing.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 24, 2011)

Run a system cleaner like www.ccleaner.com

Run a registry and pagefile analysis and defragmenter like pagedefrag http://technet.microsoft.com/en-gb/sysinternals/bb897426

Run a defragmenter like www.defraggler.com


----------



## erixx (Feb 24, 2011)

ah and to the original poster: speeding up the system? not at all. But you can improve boot time if you disable start up items. (No 3rd party software needed for that, right!)


----------



## jasper1605 (Feb 24, 2011)

sweet. thanks for the responses guys 
very helpful in beating through the marketing ploys haha


----------



## crunchie (Feb 27, 2011)

Why Registry cleaners should not be used.


----------

